

John Thomas Financial: The Other Side of Wall Street - nashequilibrium
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-02-28/john-thomas-financial-the-other-side-of-wall-street

======
BigTuna
I like the headline's attempt to imply that there is another side of Wall
Street that is respectable and above-board.

------
gacba
"John Thomas" is a British slang reference to male genitalia, so this broker
name is pretty apt since they were out to screw everyone they came in contact
with.

I'm not sure if that was intentional or not, but it sure is funny.

